# California plug?



## derekleffew

What the heck is a California plug, or California-Style connector? And why? Is the electricity different in California? Swimmin' pools and movie stars? Can they be used (legally) in other states?


----------



## 65535

We sure do like our swimming pools, I think I may just go for a swim today in-fact.

I cheated and looked them up, I think I have an idea of what makes them so special, I didn't realize they where named after the state though, that's cool.

I have a feeling they where designed as an impromptu form of punishment for any green techies that screwed up wiring somewhere, just prod them with an extra connector, things are pointy.


----------



## metti

240V 50A twist lock connector (up to 480V if need be). Commonly used on small power distros and for connecting smaller power distros to larger ones. Frequently called by its initials (CS). Three prongs around the edge and one spikey contact in the middle. I have no clue how it got its name.


----------



## Anvilx

Isn't it a CEEform connector or something very similar. If I remember correctly, they can be used elsewhere but nobody uses them because they don't have the government encroaching upon their lives forcing them to use them.


----------



## metti

Anvilx said:


> Isn't it a CEE form connector or something very similar. If I remember correctly, they can be used elsewhere but nobody uses them because they don't have the government encroaching upon their lives forcing them to use them.



They are definitely different than a CEE form connector. People also use them throughout the rest of the country (and maybe the world?). I have seen them most commonly in power distros for sound gear. Often they are used to connect smaller distros in amp racks to a larger distro with cams or something along those lines.


----------



## cdub260

In California we have our own gas formula, our own smog rules, our own OSHA, even our own sushi rolls. Why shouldn't we have our own plug?


----------



## porkchop

We use them for power distribution because they tend to be easier to work with and they are more rugged than the smaller style. Here's a few pictures to help you identify these in the future.





This is the 3 phase pinout, single phase the keys go out on the pins.


----------



## chausman

cdub260 said:


> In California we have our own gas formula, our own smog rules, our own OSHA, even our own sushi rolls. Why shouldn't we have our own plug?


 
You have enough...We need something special for Washington. OR better yet, Idaho! (Is there even anyone from Idaho on CB? well, I'm almost in Idaho 

And I suppose I could answer other questions other what they heck the thing is, NO Derek, electricity is no different in California as it is in other parts of the country (or world). I'm assuming that they wouldn't be illegal in other states, mainly because I could buy one from Amazon in the state of Washington (Those things are expensive!!!!) and why would California have something that couldn't be used in other states (They seem to be stricter about some things).


----------



## DuckJordan

chausman said:


> You have enough...We need something special for Washington. OR better yet, Idaho! (Is there even anyone from Idaho on CB? well, I'm almost in Idaho
> 
> And I suppose I could answer other questions other what they heck the thing is, NO Derek, electricity is no different in California as it is in other parts of the country (or world). I'm assuming that they wouldn't be illegal in other states, mainly because I could buy one from Amazon in the state of Washington (Those things are expensive!!!!) and why would California have something that couldn't be used in other states (They seem to be stricter about some things).


 
Idaho has potatoes they always have probably always will... Ever hear of something coming out of South Dakota? Technically any plug can be used anywhere(as long as it is rated for the connection), while it may be more difficult without adapters to allow other connections to said plug.


----------



## chausman

DuckJordan said:


> Idaho has potatoes they always have probably always will...


 (More against my point but...) Washington outgrew Idaho last year in potatoes! No, what has come out of South Dakota? People looking for a big city? *ducks*

Good point about the adapters for it.


----------



## FMEng

DuckJordan said:


> Idaho has potatoes they always have probably always will... Ever hear of something coming out of South Dakota?


 
Yes, credit cards come out of South Dakota. It must be something about their banking regulations.


----------



## porkchop

DuckJordan said:


> Technically any plug can be used anywhere(as long as it is rated for the connection)


 
You have apparently never worked with my old boss, ratings don't change what you CAN use a plug for, it just matters what you SHOULD use a certain plug for. He is also the man that told me to twist two pieces of 12 gauge wire together because we ran out of 8 gauge.


----------



## mstaylor

porkchop said:


> You have apparently never worked with my old boss, ratings don't change what you CAN use a plug for, it just matters what you SHOULD use a certain plug for. He is also the man that told me to twist two pieces of 12 gauge wire together because we ran out of 8 gauge.


Is he a former boss because he killed himself being stupid?


----------



## LXPlot

chausman said:


> You have enough...We need something special for Washington.


 
You guys get grunge music, and the Seattle tech theatre scene.


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> You guys get grunge music, and the Seattle tech theatre scene.


So we get some music and gafftaper? Good enough... 

derekleffew said:


> Take it to Off-Topic, please.


 Sorry.


----------



## derekleffew

Take it to Off-Topic, please.


----------



## derekleffew

metti said:


> ...Three prongs around the edge and one spikey contact in the middle. I have no clue how it got its name. ...


Is the "spikey contact in the middle" a conductor?



And WHY is it on the female connector?


----------



## Kelite

derekleffew said:


> Is the "spikey contact in the middle" a conductor?
> View attachment 4537
> 
> 
> And WHY is it on the female connector?




(Because it wishes it were a male connector?) 



(Perhaps it told a lie...)


----------



## skienblack

derekleffew said:


> Is the "spikey contact in the middle" a conductor?
> View attachment 4537
> 
> 
> And WHY is it on the female connector?



The "spikey" contact in the middle is the ground conductor. Im 99% certaian power will not flow through the connector unless the ground is in contact.


----------



## metti

skienblack said:


> The "spikey" contact in the middle is the ground conductor. Im 99% certaian power will not flow through the connector unless the ground is in contact.


 
The spike is definitely the ground. I am not sure if there is some sort of mechanism to disconnect the power if the ground isn't in contact; I had never heard of this but it seems believable.


----------



## WooferHound

I see those connectors used a lot on Motor Distros that come through here with road shows.
But now I'm jealous, I want an Alabama connector now . . .


----------



## derekleffew

skienblack said:


> The "spikey" contact in the middle is the ground conductor. I'm 99% certain power will not flow through the connector unless the ground is in contact.


The 1% wins. The connector has no such safeguard.


metti said:


> The spike is definitely the ground. ...


The wiring diagrams in the Hubbell catalog appear to disagree.






From the Leviton 50amp.pdf:


It's a "locator pin" not an electrical contact.


----------



## 65535

Those diagrams and product broschers tell a lot.


----------



## derekleffew

65535 said:


> Those diagrams and product [-]broschers[/-] brochures tell a lot.


They tell everything except WHY it's called a California plug! Hubbell doesn't even ever use the term, but Pass & Seymore/Legrand and Leviton do.


----------



## 65535

I knew I was spelling it wrong, autocorrect said it was a word so I went with it.

I certainly couldn't tell you why they named it that, but from everything I've read it's just designed to be an ultra durabe, lockout device compliant connector, I'm sure the lockout feature is what it has to do with CA, but the locator pin also makes the differnciation.

I still maintain it is a usefull tool to prod non workers.


----------



## porkchop

metti said:


> The spike is definitely the ground. I am not sure if there is some sort of mechanism to disconnect the power if the ground isn't in contact; I had never heard of this but it seems believable.


 
Well my previously deleted post is back so I guess I can actually post this time. There's a great mechanism in the three phase connector, it's called the ground spike is the only return leg, if it's not connected there is no circuit. In single phase you're depending on how it's wired. 

As far as why the spike is on the female connector, I would guess it's for the same reason that touring shows turn around ground and neutral in feeder. On the ground leg power is actually flowing from the load back towards the power source so the end that sticks out out of the conductor should be on the return side not the load side.


----------



## 65535

I happend upon one today, wired up with a 4 conductor cable. Green, Black, Red, White, I imagine it was a 220V/110V single phase setup. (3P4W) the female connector had it's prominent locator pin. The thing is the connector had a fair bit of mud caked on it. Couldn't tell you how it was muddy and up on the second floor lighting cove.


----------



## Chris15

porkchop said:


> the ground spike is the only return leg, if it's not connected there is no circuit.



Can you please explain the theory behind that?


> On the ground leg power is actually flowing from the load back towards the power source so the end that sticks out out of the conductor should be on the return side not the load side.



Are you sure about that?
Consider the purpose of a grounding conductor and alternating current flow...


----------



## epimetheus

Based on what I've seen of this connector system, it's only rated for 120/240V single phase and 208V, 240V, 480V three phase. Note that the three phase configurations do not allow phase to neutral loads, only phase to phase. The single phase configuration gives 2 hots, a neutral, and a ground. The three phase configurations give you 3 hots and a ground. In these cases, the ground conductor is the equipment grounding conductor, and as such is a non-current-carrying conductor. It DOES NOT carry the return load current, that would be the neutral. This is why the three phase configurations do not support phase the neutral loads.


----------



## bishopthomas

We use California connectors (CS6360c and CS6361c) all the time for small single phase distros. These are often called "rack pack" distros because they are seen quite often in amp racks. There will be outputs from the main distro feeding the rack packs for two legs of 50A service. It also makes tying in to a panel easy - just pop in a double 50 breaker to power the rack pack distro.


----------



## derekleffew

bishopthomas said:


> ... These are often called "rack pack" distros because they are seen quite often in amp racks. ...





Motion Labs - 3 Space Rac Pac


----------



## mstaylor

I use them all the time, just never knew what it was called. I have a 2:00AM load-in and that is the first thing I will hook up.


----------



## Anvilx

porkchop said:


> Well my previously deleted post is back so I guess I can actually post this time. There's a great mechanism in the three phase connector, it's called the ground spike is the only return leg, if it's not connected there is no circuit. In single phase you're depending on how it's wired.
> 
> As far as why the spike is on the female connector, I would guess it's for the same reason that touring shows turn around ground and neutral in feeder. On the ground leg power is actually flowing from the load back towards the power source so the end that sticks out out of the conductor should be on the return side not the load side.


 
Power isn't flowing persay because if part of the circuit is energized than the whole circuit is energized. While flipping the genders around to prevent accidental contact is a good idea, lets think about the situation. The reason that this ground exists is so that if something shorts and energizes a piece of metal equipment you won't get shocked because there is a path of less resistance to the ground. However this means that all metal panels are connected to ground. So then whats the difference between touching a power distro and touching the end of the connector?


----------



## 65535

If the ground contact of a California plug had potential relative to ground it would be a more serious shock hazard them most conectors. Most California connectors have a Stainless cover around the male contacts that is tied in with the ground, if that had potential you would get shocked trying to move or disconnect the plug. I hope no one EVER switches wiring around from what it should be according to spec.


----------



## dhorn

I believe the California plug gets its name from being developed as a safer connector for the early days of the Hollywood Film Studios. The first hi-ampereage connectors used in the studios were paddle plugs used in theatres, which were ungrounded. The California plug was grounded by the outer steel shroud, which also protected the male contact pins from damage when the cables are dragged around the set every day. The grounded shroud helps absorb the Arc-Flash if the connector is plugged or unplugged while energized. The paddle plug was notoriously dangerous for Arc-Flashes, especially in the older DC powered Theatres in the first years of electric lighting for the stage! The locator pin on the female connector is only to help guide the male and female parts together because the steel shroud makes it hard to see the contacts during connection, this is also why the shroud is keyed.


----------



## cdub260

Anvilx said:


> Power isn't flowing persay because if part of the circuit is energized than the whole circuit is energized. While flipping the genders around to prevent accidental contact is a good idea, lets think about the situation. The reason that this ground exists is so that if something shorts and energizes a piece of metal equipment you won't get shocked because there is a path of less resistance to the ground. However this means that all metal panels are connected to ground. So then whats the difference between touching a power distro and touching the end of the connector?



Grounding is quite possibly THE single most misunderstood concept of electrical wiring. The green wire, or equipment grounding conductor is not there to bring the current back to the earth. Pounding a grounding stake into the dirt will not keep you from getting shocked. The purpose of that green wire is to provide an Effective Ground-Fault Current Path.


> NEC 2011
> Article 250.2 Definitions
> Effective Ground-Fault Current Path
> An intentionally constructed, low-impedance electrically conductive path designed and intended to carry current under ground-fault conditions from the point of a ground fault on a wiring system to the electrical supply source and that facilitates the operation of the overcurrent protective device or ground-fault detectors on high-impedance grounded systems.



In short that green wire is there so that when a short circuit occurs, the OCPD, whether a breaker, a fuse or a ground fault circuit interrupter will activate, de-energizing the circuit. De-energizing the circuit is what will save your life in the event of a short circuit.


----------



## avkid

mstaylor said:


> I use them all the time, just never knew what it was called. I have a 2:00AM load-in and that is the first thing I will hook up.


 
As in 02:00 in the morning????

I do 06:00 calls on occasion, and that's even a bit too early for me.


----------



## mstaylor

Yes, a 2:00AM load-in to which I was a hour early. We got done at 12:30 AM 18.5 hrs later. It was a long day but good.


----------



## techieman33

avkid said:


> As in 02:00 in the morning????
> 
> I do 06:00 calls on occasion, and that's even a bit too early for me.


 
It's common enough for the really big arena shows, hanging 200-300 or more motors can take a lot of time.


----------



## mstaylor

We weren't hanging that many motors but going in advance of the main show loadin. I was building a theatre in an arena for a Broadway package. I supply all the motors, truss and curtains to simulate a theatre. The hardest part is building a traveler from scratch each time. I have it down to building a 50ft opening in 30 minutes.


----------



## Ngregory

chausman said:


> You have enough...We need something special for Washington. OR better yet, Idaho! (Is there even anyone from Idaho on CB? well, I'm almost in Idaho
> 
> ANO Derek, electricity is no different in California as it is in other parts of the country (or world).



i beg to differ, in the united states power is the same, if you go to europe however, there is a reason you need different connectors and special adaptors.


----------



## avkid

Ngregory said:


> i beg to differ, in the united states power is the same.


 Umm..No
I have seen anywhere from 110-130 volts out of wall outlets in different places.


----------



## WooferHound

avkid said:


> Umm..No
> I have seen anywhere from 110-130 volts out of wall outlets in different places.


 
Sometimes you will see equipment labled to run on 117vac, this is to cover anything between 110 and 125 volts.


----------



## avkid

WooferHound said:


> Sometimes you will see equipment labled to run on 117vac, this is to cover anything between 110 and 125 volts.


 That's not disproving my point.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

avkid said:


> Umm..No
> I have seen anywhere from 110-130 volts out of wall outlets in different places.


 
Yes, but that's not MEANT to happen, as far as I've understood it.


----------



## 65535

The standard voltage in the US is 120V with a tolerance of 10% though power fluctuations are far from uncommon. Sub standard utility supply infrastructure can lead to low voltage issues in some areas, and proper voltages on a maintained supply line.


----------



## Ngregory

avkid said:


> Umm..No
> I have seen anywhere from 110-130 volts out of wall outlets in different places.




standard wall outlets in your house are 120v +/- 10v That is the allowed difference in the U.S.


----------



## chausman

Ngregory said:


> i beg to differ, in the united states power is the same, if you go to europe however, there is a reason you need different connectors and special adaptors.


 
Yes there is voltage differences, but as far as electricity itself, is there really a different kind depending on where your at. And I know that there is hydroelectric like what we have in Spokane, or Nuclear (Like the one about to explode in Japan) but does that make the electricity different?

And as far as voltages, there are limitations to what the plug can handle, but it isn't specific to California (the power I mean).


----------



## DuckJordan

chausman said:


> Yes there is voltage differences, but as far as electricity itself, is there really a different kind depending on where your at. And I know that there is hydroelectric like what we have in Spokane, or Nuclear (Like the one about to explode in Japan) but does that make the electricity different?
> 
> And as far as voltages, there are limitations to what the plug can handle, but it isn't specific to California (the power I mean).


 

Nuclear, coal and the hydro electric dams use basically the same principle. Where Hydro Electric Dams use the preasure of the water to turn a turbine, The Nuclear and coal use steam. Therefor the power is the same coming out of both the dam and nuclear power plants.


----------



## mstaylor

chausman said:


> Yes there is voltage differences, but as far as electricity itself, is there really a different kind depending on where your at. And I know that there is hydroelectric like what we have in Spokane, or Nuclear (Like the one about to explode in Japan) but does that make the electricity different?
> 
> And as far as voltages, there are limitations to what the plug can handle, but it isn't specific to California (the power I mean).


How it is made, wind, coal, water turbine or nuclear, makes no difference. It is sent out at high voltage and then broken down through the power grid.


----------

